# Universidad Católica Arequipa



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

La universidad Catóica es una de las muchas universidades de Arequipa entre las que tambien estan la UNSA(la de mayor extencion en el Perú), Alas peruanas (la universidad privada con el campus mas grande fuera de lima), La San Pablo(se proyecta a ser una de las mejores universidades particulares del Peru), UTP, etc.

La universidad Catolica se caracteriza por sus modernos pabellones, sus modernas salas de exposicion etc. conozcanla!!


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

es algo nuevo lo que estas mostrando en estas fotos bien  
mmmmmmm no la veo muy moderna a excepcion del auditorio.
saludos


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

nose si salieron estas, porsiaca


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

no es solo uno, la catolica cuenta con 5 auditorios


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

De seguro que es enorme! Me gustó el diseño de la clínica odontológica y obviamente el auditorio. Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

mi prima se graduo de la Universidad Catolica de Arequipa,tengo mucha familia en esa ciudad,espero estar ahi pronto.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Las construcciones no tienen mucha gracia, pero es una universidad y su función es formar profesionales. Ese auditorio se ve bastante elegante.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Está chèvere el thread gracias por ponerlo, casi no vemos infraestructura universitaria. A mi me gusta, las universidades deben ser sobre todo comodas en sus instalaciones.

Gracias por las fotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que bueno que Arequipa tenga tantas y tan buenas universidades.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El interior de los auditorios se ven bien aunque deberían renovar las fachadas, eso hacen en la universidad católica del Perú de Lima y se ve bien


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Aja la famosa "Cato" pasa piola.... buenas fotos , al parecer te has puesta las pilas Jose


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

se ve bien, me gusta el auditorio !


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

una de las curiosidades de esta universidad es que se ha entrerrado a la persona que la inguro en el medio de la universidad, la septima foto muestra su cripta donde se puede bajar unas escaleras y encontrara un pequeña capilla suterranea donde se encuentra el cuerpo del Padre Morris


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La conozco, mi primo estudia ahí.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien la universidad.. muy buena pero no muy moderna, el uditorio esta superrrr.
Una pregunta el rector de esa Universidad se llama, Miguel Fuentes Chavez.. Alguien podria decirme?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

ta bien, ta bien..


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

se ve bien!! pero no tan moderna y tb me gusta el auditorio


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí está pasable.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve simpaticona. Me gustaria ver fotos de la UNSA...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Señores

Debido a pedidos por pm se revisa su apertura, pero si van a poner fotos se mantiene... si no se contribuye con informaciòn visual pierde vigencia.

Gracias


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

poco simpatica la universidad, no he escuchado hablar mucho de ella


----------



## Nowaki (Feb 10, 2009)

bueno de moderna no tiene tanto, solo el auditorio o quien sabe deberian poner mas fotos...y no me parece gran cosa ademas de todas las universidades que he visto en provincias, esclusivamente, yo diria que la de huancayo es mas bonita y moderna y eso siendo una universidad nacional... aproposito esta universidad es privada o nacional?


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

mmm aqui algunas imagenes: de flikr

Aqui es la capilla donde se encuentra el cuerpo de William Morris(el fundador)








el pabellon que se encuentra atras ha sido demolido y ahora ahi hay un nuevo pabellon de 4 pisos y un zotano donde estan los servidores de informatica


El escudo de la Universidad









por lo de moderna, si es bien moderna :S los pabellones cuadrados, que los pabellones cuadrados no los confundan, ademas dentro de cada aula hay proyectores internet y computadoras, estan han construido un nuevo pabellon con mas aulas. la verdad la UCSM se ha quedado sin espacio, necesita expandirse pero no tiene para donde. ahora se está construyendo una cochera de 3 pisos y encima habrá una cafetería, es necesario.

la universidad cuenta con alrededor de 10 000 alumnos que a visitan todos los dias y se nota lo pequeña que se está quedando


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

cierto.. no es muy atractivo pero si muy funcional

Dato.. Morris murio en el año 2000


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahora todo es un asco, jajaja (por las obras) el otro dia que fui, "tierra" adentro, tierra afuera (reasfaltado)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa es una capilla?, parece que fuera sólo un muro.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: en si es un pequeño triangulo, ahí están ubicadas solo las gradas que van a la capilla que está debajo de toda la plaza central.....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

mjm es una capilla subterranea...


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

y q fue del otro terreno q tenian???

por lo q tengo entendido no existe un plan para trasladar la U.


----------

